# Windows 10 is taking me in a circle



## Trilli0ntri (May 24, 2016)

I have a Windows 7 laptop and I tried to install Windows 10 now everything ii do keeps taking me back to the screen asking me to chose a keyboard layout then a screen with 4 options. First option is continue: exit and continue to Windows rollback, all this has seems to have done is restart after a black screen for a long time, taking me back to the 4 options. The second is use another operating system continue with another installed version of Windows, I tried this too, but it told me I needed my boot disk so I got my boot disk but it wouldn't boot from the drive no matter what I told it. It said I didn't have access to the drive. I tried the next option Trouble shoot and that just sent me around again. The last one is turn off your PC. That didn't help much... If there anybody who can help me I would be forever grateful.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

stuck between the upgrade is difficult to set free and a downgrade from win10 cannot be done while it is recognised. 
i would consider reinstalling win7. options are, to remove the HDD and slave it to another machine using an enclosure or cable connector and format the c drive. 

put it back into the original pc and insert your win7 installation disc to reinstall the os. or use an image backup of win7 created earlier. 

once win7 is installed, download all MS updates and any released drivers for the pc for win10 from the manufacturers site, if any. 

then consider creating a new image backup of win7 using a program like macrium reflect. this will save more time later if wanting to try again for win10 for the best chance of no issues.


----------



## Trilli0ntri (May 24, 2016)

I don't really undeunderstand what you are asking me to do...


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Trilli0ntri said:


> I don't really undeunderstand what you are asking me to do...


have you tried pressing F8 quickly when booting to see selections. select safe mode. hopefully, this will allow access to initiate factory settings.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> I have a Windows 7 laptop


What exact laptop do you have? Post the brand and model#


> I tried to install Windows 10


Did you check to see if win10 is in fact a supported operating system for your laptop?


----------

